# WROCLAW | Projects & Construction



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

National Forum of Music
























































Most Rędzinski


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Wroclaw Airport


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Newest constructions in the centre*



Michał78;113515979 said:


> Zaczęła się wielka akcja dogęszczania centrum miasta Wrocław:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome projects and city!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the quality of the modern projects in Wroclaw.


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice! I have to visit this town one day! 

My grandpa was born there...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Dominik.M said:


> Wieczorem to nawet lepiej wygląda .


..


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

A little update:



tomato99 said:


> Poniższe fotografie zawdzięczamy:
> *lulek89
> Mmaciek
> MHL
> ...


----------



## mdhookey (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent updates from Wroclaw!  I go to Wroclaw maybe two times a year, and I'm never ceased to be impressed by its continuing projects and investments. It's a wonderful town, and I hope that more and more businesses will be attracted to it by its growth.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

Brawo Wrocław! :cheers:


----------



## Erni79 (Oct 7, 2005)

Let's get to the most interesting news:

Court:


> http://www.tuwroclaw.com/fotogaleria...t5-7-3793.html


Hotel:


> Hotel Piast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Residential:


> Atal towers
> http://www.atal.pl/en/investments/atal_towers


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

tomato99 said:


> Do walki staje pretendent z zachodu. Czy przynajmniej trafi mistrza z Warszawy?
> 
> *Miasto:* Wrocław
> *FotoPrestiżArtist:* lulek89, Mmaciek, ciemnojuzjest
> ...



..


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

nice!!!


----------



## lawyerssun (Mar 24, 2015)

Great thing and amazing discussion on your forum. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wroclaw is fast becoming one of Europe's great cities, definitely worth adding to an avid urban traveller's bucket list. When I visited in 2008 with some friends from Canada we were impressed, but since then the city has gone through a gigantic metamorphosis, can't wait to visit soon.


----------



## Erni79 (Oct 7, 2005)

Cuprum Square - plac Jana Pawla II:
http://www.cuprumsquare.pl/










now


Wrocer said:


> http://www.gazetawroclawska.pl/arty...-zamkniety-fragment-podwala-zdjecia,id,t.html


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Biura co by Krakow nie uciekl - chyba nastapilo drobne przejezyczenie. Mialo byc - biura co by Krakow nie dogonil


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*How Wroclaw changed over the last 25 years*





























































































































































































































































*More:*

http://wroclaw.gazeta.pl/wroclaw/5,35767,17985813.html?i=0


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ Amazing transformation :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

>


Such a shame about those buildings around the plaza.
If they fixed them like this it would look so much better:


----------



## yoggy52 (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice city, you have to be very proud of it. I am considering moving to Wroclaw now. :lol:


----------



## Elaks (Sep 2, 2011)

*Hotel The Bridge - MGallery by Sofitel, Pl. Katedralny*










5 stycznia, Corvus monedula / fotopolska.eu










ProjektInwestor said:


> 15/01/18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Marina III*












ProjektInwestor said:


> 15/01/18, lulek89 był w okolicy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bulwary staromiejskie*




















alsen strasse 67 said:


> 26.12





Anzans said:


> 25 grudnia, *Wrocław z Lotu Ptaka* / fotopolska.eu


----------



## Elaks (Sep 2, 2011)

*Echo Sagittarius Business House*











Mmaciek said:


>





ProjektInwestor said:


> 08/01/18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LC Corp Retro Office House*










16 listopada, Corvus monedula / fotopolska.eu











ProjektInwestor said:


> 08/01/18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Impressive!


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

Former customs office revitalization:


panwalen said:


> Wincyj: https://investmap.pl/artykul/artyku...uje-zabytkowy-urzad-celny-wizualizacje,138303


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Irreproachable


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

Port Popowice:


deskorolka said:


> APA Wojciechowski Architekci:


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

tomato99 said:


> Nuda po pracy to pomyślałem że czas najwyższy pokazać co tam się dzieje na zachodzie :
> 
> *1. Biurowiec obok teatru Capitol *
> 
> ...


..


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## RuTeK (Mar 25, 2009)

Dear users from Wrocław, any update after 7 months, please?


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153136790&postcount=348

Here is a post with fairly new photos.


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

The latest update from Polish Forum:



Kulicz said:


> * 1. Skanska Powstańców Śląśkich: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Nowy Targ* U/C

Project facts: 22000 m2 of office space, 7 floors
Architect: Maćków Pracownia Projektowa
Developer: Skanska Property Poland 



lulek89 said:


> 1.
> 
> Nowy Targ - SKANSKA by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Hotel The Bridge - MGallery by Sofitel, Pl. Katedralny * U/C



alsen strasse 67 said:


> 2.02


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Wrocław Business Garden* [120 tys. m²] U/C 



Anzans said:


> 31 stycznia, *Corvus monedula* / fotopolska.eu, CC-BY-SA 3.0
> (74.8 m)
> (75.4 m)
> (107.7 m)
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Best Western Premier - Hotel City Center* U/C



alsen strasse 67 said:


> 18.11


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Carbon Tower *- U/C

Office building
Developer: Cavatina



alsen strasse 67 said:


> 20.01


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*WuWA II *U/C

Housing development on the outskirts of the city.



Anzans said:


> 8 grudnia, *Columba livia* / fotopolska.eu, ©
> (68.7 m)
> 
> Inspiracja
> ...





lulek89 said:


> Parę wieczornych sprzed kilku dni:
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Brama Oławska *- planned

Office building in the city center. It just got construction permit. 












lulek89 said:


> Ogólniejsze spojrzenie z 22.10:


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Archicom City Forum* - office building - U/C



Anzans said:


> 27 stycznia, *Wacław Grabkowski* / fotopolska.eu, CC-BY-NC-ND 3.0


----------



## Erni79 (Oct 7, 2005)

Frenchlover said:


> I'm very impressed by all these new developments in a city whose population is about the same than in 2002 at 640 000 inhabitants (without suburbs). Can somebody explain why Wroclaw is so dynamic nowadays? Is there other important developments in the suburban towns?


643 000 of inhabitants this is amount of registered citizens. Many inhabitants who came to Wrocław last few years, live, study and work here don't register their residence. The real number of citizens is around 800 000 measured by water usage. Whole Wrocław metro area is around 1 milion of inhabitants.


----------



## pafffcio (Mar 17, 2017)

Frenchlover said:


> ...Can somebody explain why Wroclaw is so dynamic nowadays? Is there other important developments in the suburban towns?


I think the answer as per usual is quite complex. 

Simplest answer for business projects BPO is on the rise in Wroclaw (and Poland) and there is no historical supply of high quality office space.

And for residential Poland has always been in a shortage of living space, usually lagging when compared in statistics to it's european peers. The commieblocks didn't fix the problem and nowadays more and more people don't want to live in them.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum:



sztukamiesa said:


> To w takim razie te ciekawsze inwestycje z Wrocławia:
> 
> *A - PRZEBUDOWY*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

sztukamiesa said:


> ciąg dalszy Wrocławia
> 
> *B - Inwestycje mieszkaniowe, biurowe i usługowe
> 
> ...


----------



## Meist99 (May 17, 2019)

Great stuff


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Very nice work boczek333


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

citysquared said:


> Very nice work boczek333


It's not my work, it's a Polish user @sztukamiesa whose posts I merely quoted here.


----------



## citysquared (Jun 10, 2019)

Still takes time and effort. Then thank you to sztukamiesa as well.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Midpoint
























[Wrocław] Biurowiec Midpoint 71


No wiesz, pisać coś takiego mając blokowate CP i Sky Tower u siebie 👹 Ja wiem, że można nie lubić architektury niderlandzkiej (sam nie do końca za nią przepadam, jest dla mnie zbyt chłodna i techniczna), ale najnowsza architektura w Rotterdamie jest przyzwoita, to są budynki z dobrych...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Centrum Poludniowe

















PZU Brama Olawska
















[Stare Miasto] Biurowiec PZU „Brama Oławska”


Ja z kolei czekam na próbki cortenu (;)) i szkła, bo chyba o jakość elewacji ostatecznie determinować będzie klasę tego budynku.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Cavatina Quorum
























[Szczepin] Cavatina Quorum (140, 73 m), ul...


Patrząc na wizki części północnej (etapy bodaj ABC) niemal pewnym wydawało się, że zrobią wspólne kondygnacje podziemne (parkingowe) pod całym obszarem podium, ale po tej dziurze pod wieżę mieszkalną C widać, że kondygnacje podziemne nie będą połączone - dziwne - ogranicza to możliwości...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Angel River
































[Przedmieście Oławskie] The Upper House (Angel Poland Group)







www.skyscrapercity.com





Bulwar Staromiejski
























[Stare Miasto] Bulwar Staromiejski (d. Szpital im...


Nie ja zacząłem licytację i nie widzę w tym sensu. Nie mam nic przeciw niskim drzewom lub/i o wąskiej koronie, które znajdują się między waterfrontem a wodą, ale są odsunięte o kilkanaście metrów od budynków i mają wystarczające odstępy między sobą. Taki układ jest lekki, oddycha, jest...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Grand hotel
















[Wrocław] Hotele Rafin Developer: Grand, Polonia, Lothus


^^ Jedno z najbardziej wielkomiejskich miejsc w tym mieście!




www.skyscrapercity.com





Mlyn Maria
























[Wrocław] Młyn Maria (przebudowa)


7.03




www.skyscrapercity.com





L'Uni
























[Wrocław] Biurowiec L'Uni (dawny Wydział Farmacji)


Dziękuję :)




www.skyscrapercity.com





Wielka 27
















[Powstańców Śląskich] Biurowiec Artefakt, ul. Wielka 27...







www.skyscrapercity.com





Browary Wroclawskie
























[Ołbin] Browary Wrocławskie (Archicom) | Browar Jedności...


Tak z ciekawości - co będzie we wnątrz tej wieżyczki? Kilkukondygnacyjne mieszkanie czy jakaś przestrzeń wspólna? Do 4go piętra jest klatka schodowa. A co wyżej to już strona Archicomu nie pokazuje.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Base Camp Student
































[Wrocław] BaseCamp Student (renowacja piekarni Mamut)


Z porównania kwot wnioskowałem, że to będzie budynek inny. A przeglądając najnowszysze realizacje z portfolio Vantage obawiam się, że będzie gorszy.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Bulwary Ksiazece
























[Wrocław] Bulwary Książęce


Ciekawi mnie co sprawia, że ktoś uważa, że to mieszkanie jest warte dwukrotnie więcej za metr kwadratowy za wynajem niż inne, może nawet bliżej rynku? :D Ostatnio coraz bardziej myślę, że naszym kolejnym sportem narodowym jest szukanie jelenia... Są jakieś inne oferty apartamentów w budynku...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

After recent update I can trully say Wroclaw has the best quality investments and projects in Poland. Wonderful stuff


----------



## alsen strasse 67 (Jan 2, 2007)

Bernardyńska - Toscom







































































TadeuszBerza71 said:


> Bum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning beauty!


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Midpoint 71*
office buildning

photos by *alsen strasse 67


















*


















Source:



alsen strasse 67 said:


> 8.01


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*PZU "Brama Oławska”*
office buildning

photo by* Henry Gale*










Source:



Henry Gale said:


> 26-01-2022
> 
> 
> 
> Źródło: Biurowiec „Brama Oławska”, Wrocław - zdjęcia


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*The winner of the competition about a new buildning for Wroclaw Academy of Fine Arts*









Source:



TadeuszBerza71 said:


> View attachment 2668733
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668734
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Port Popowice*

New neigbourhood built in the western outskirts of the city

Photos by* emi505*




























Sources:



emi505 said:


> 7.01
> 
> Mieszkańcy części budynku J będą mieli całkiem ładny widok na aleję spacerową. Na razie inni mieszkańcy mają widok na pokaźne stadko żurawi.
> 
> View attachment 2598599





emi505 said:


> HMarek (fotopolska) z 8.01


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Drobnera 5 *

Apartment buildings in Nadodrze district near the city center

Photos by* alsen strasse 67*





































Source:



alsen strasse 67 said:


> 15.01
> 
> Drobnera 5


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Angel River *

photos by* alsen strasse 67

*






















































Sources:



alsen strasse 67 said:


> 22.01





alsen strasse 67 said:


>


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cavatina Quorum *

Hight: 140 / 73 meters

Mixed use

































Photos by* MBSEC560*



















Source:


MBSEC560 said:


> Kilka słabej jakości zdjęć z 29.01. Pogoda niestety nie pozwoliła na więcej, ale postęp prac jest widoczny.
> View attachment 2708248
> 
> View attachment 2708249
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Reconstruction of Hatzfeld Palace*

The developer Rafin bought the site with the remains of the palace which was destroyed during World War II. They are planning to reconstruct the palace as a hotel. 

The site today: Google Maps



















Suorce:


TadeuszBerza71 said:


> Czyli odbudowa!
> 
> View attachment 2382074
> 
> ...











Source:


zajf said:


> A jednak nie odpuścili sobie adaptacji poddasza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alsen strasse 67 (Jan 2, 2007)

The Upper House






























Adolf Warski said:


> Inne wizki (w tym pełna wersja powyższej):
> 
> View attachment 3385670
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cavatina Quorum - U/C*
mixed use 








































*by alsen strasse 67*









by* FH137*

sources: [Szczepin] Cavatina Quorum (140, 73 m), ul...








[Szczepin] Cavatina Quorum (140, 73 m), ul...


Ja się koledzy mimo wszystko cieszę, że działki nie kupiła np. taka Hossanova i swoje potworki buduje te bezpieczne 400 metrów dalej... ;)




www.skyscrapercity.com












[Szczepin] Cavatina Quorum (140, 73 m), ul...


Ja się koledzy mimo wszystko cieszę, że działki nie kupiła np. taka Hossanova i swoje potworki buduje te bezpieczne 400 metrów dalej... ;)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*L'Uni office building *
revitalization of a former university building

before









now




























by *FH137*


sources: [Stare Miasto] Biurowiec L'Uni (dawna Farmacja),








[Stare Miasto] Biurowiec L'Uni (dawna Farmacja)


Do dachu jest super, mogliby go uciąć i zostawić na płasko :D Jest tragiczny.




www.skyscrapercity.com




,








[Wrocław] Biurowiec L'Uni (dawny Wydział Farmacji)


pamiętam, że kiedyś poszczekałem na ten dach i mówiłem, że tanie po-mo. nie wiem, czy coś sie zmieniło, odkleili jakąś folię, czy to zdjęcia lepsze, czy pogoda ładniejsza, czy to ja dorosłem, w każdym razie: jest git, a bodaj najpiękniejszy fragment nabrzeża we wro dostał to, na co zasługuje...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*PZU "Brama Oławska” office building








*
*by* *mamik*
sources: [Stare Miasto] Biurowiec PZU „Brama Oławska”

*Artefakt office buildning U/C









*








by *alsen strasse 67*

source: [Powstańców Śląskich] Biurowiec Artefakt, ul. Wielka 27...
*
Infinity office building U/C*



















by *alsen strasse 67*

source: [Szczepin] Biurowiec Infinity, pl. Jana Pawła II/Nabycińska


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Centrum Południe (Skanska) - second phase U/C*




































by *alsen strasse 67*

Source: [Powstańców Śląskich] Centrum Południe (Skanska)


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*The Upper House* U/C (Angel Poland Group, Przedmieście Oławskie) 
residential
























































by *alsen strasse 67*

sources: [Przedmieście Oławskie] The Upper House (Angel Poland Group), [Przedmieście Oławskie] The Upper House (Angel Poland Group)


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Vantage Sienkiewicza* U/C
residential




















by *alsen strasse 67*

source: [Ołbin i Plac Grunwaldzki] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe

*Bulwar Staromiejski* (revitalization of an old hospital area)




















by *alsen strasse 67


















*









by *geogregor*

source: [Stare Miasto] Bulwar Staromiejski (d. Szpital im..., 








[Stare Miasto] Bulwar Staromiejski (d. Szpital im...


super widok zniszczonej cegły.....czego chcieć więcej za te drobniaki :D




www.skyscrapercity.com





*Czysta 4* U/C
residential




















by *alsen strasse 67*

source: [Stare Miasto i Przedmieście Świdnickie] Inwestycje...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Midori House* - planned 
residential


















*Drobnera* U/C
residential




















by* alsen strasse 67*

source: [Nadodrze] Inwestycje mieszkaniowe


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*BaseCamp* student housing inkluding renovation of an old bakery - finished 2022















































by *alsen strasse 67*

sources: [Wrocław] BaseCamp Student (renowacja piekarni Mamut), [Wrocław] BaseCamp Student (renowacja piekarni Mamut)


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bernardyńska *U/C (Toscom development)
residential
project by Maćków




















by *FH137

source: [Nowe Miasto] Bernardyńska (Toscom) | Centro Domini (Arkop)*


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Port Popowice*

new neigbourhood









wroclaw.pl





































photos by *alsen strasse 67*

sources: [Popowice] Port Popowice, [Popowice] Port Popowice, [Popowice] Port Popowice


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*ul. Grabiszyńska 97 (Resi4Rent) u/c*


















Erbud









photo by *zajf*

source: [Gajowice] Hotel - ul. Grabiszyńska 97 (Resi4Rent)


----------

